
Ask HN: [meta] Is it okay to post sci-hub links? - ateesdalejr
There is a particular article that I found on sci-hub more recently, I was wondering if it would be okay to post here? If not that&#x27;d be entirely fine.
======
znpy
Imho you should post the link to the original paper on the publisher's
website.

The fact that someone will get it via sci-hub is implicit.

But now that i am writing this, i realized that paywalled content is a bummer.
..

Well, dunno.

------
IntronExon
I think in this case the only view that matters is that of the moderators, so
you might want to email them and ask.

Personally I think it should be required when the original is paywalled.

